# Umfrage zu Teil 8 der buffedStory



## smogpaster (21. Oktober 2010)

Hier die Abstimmung zum achten Teil der buffedStory.







Peter Greza schreibt auch privat Geschichten. Auf www.storypaster.de findet Ihr mehr.


----------



## Parabella (21. Oktober 2010)

naja ich schätze mal , bzw so würde ich es machen , erstmal lauschen und spähen , hat ja keinen sinn in ne gruppe von ogern oder was weiß ich reinzurennen ^^


----------



## Ferok (21. Oktober 2010)

"Friedlich fragen, was die Körper, die zu den Stimmen gehören, vorhaben." is der weg des lichts und der weisheit


----------



## PantheonX (22. Oktober 2010)

Ferok schrieb:


> "Friedlich fragen, was die Körper, die zu den Stimmen gehören, vorhaben." is der weg des lichts und der weisheit



und fällt damit schon mal komplett raus 
ich bin auch für ausspähen - nach der aktion mit den irren zwergen, trollen, orc, tauren und nachtelfen, wird sie wohl
ein bissel vorsichtiger sein


----------

